# problema raton

## khyoto

hola!!

no me va el raton usb en los juegos. lo que ocurre es que se queda en la esquina inferior derecha y cada vez que intento moverlo vuelve a la esquina. soy un poco novato en temas de informatica (vamos, que estudio derecho...), asi q perdonad si es algo tonto.

thx!!!

----------

## Cereza

Bienvenido al foro antes que nada.

Necesitamos un poquito de información ¿solo falla con los juegos? ¿qué juegos? ¿juegos nativos de Linux, o a traves de Wine/Cedega?

Saludos.

----------

## khyoto

me falla con juegos nativos de linux, pero solo con los digamos mas potentes, tipo urban terror, sauerbraten, etc. por ejemplo el battle for wesnoth me va bien. 

gracias por la ayuda y por la acogida!!!

----------

## Cereza

¿Pues postear tu xorg.conf? ¿tienes instalado xf86-input-mouse?

Si no tienes ya así, añade mouse a la linea INPUT_DEVICES en make.conf y recompila Xorg, esto hará que se instale xf86-input-mouse como dependencia también.

Suerte.

----------

## khyoto

Este es mi xorg.conf:

Section "Module"

    Load        "i2c"

    Load        "ddc"

    Load        "synaptics"

    Load        "vbe"

   Load        "dri"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option     "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "Synaptics1"

    Driver              "synaptics"

    Option              "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option              "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option              "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option              "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

    Option              "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Generic Monitor"

    VertRefresh 43 - 60

    HorizSync   28 - 80

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "VESA"

    Driver    "i810"

    Option "AccelMethod"  "EXA"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "VESA"

    Monitor     "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           8

        ViewPort        0 0

        #Modes          "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           16

        ViewPort        0 0

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth           24

        ViewPort        0 0

        #Modes          "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen 0    "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Synaptics1" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

EndSection

----------

## khyoto

make.conf esta configurado asi y xf86-input-mouse esta instalado. x cierto, se me habia olvidado decir q con el touchpad va bien, x lo q el problema supongo q sera del usb...

----------

## AnimAlf

tengo un input devices diferente:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

Aunque es el simple pero veo que difiere del tuyo, en este thread he visto además configuraciones de las que no sabía nada.

bye

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *khyoto wrote:*   

> me falla con juegos nativos de linux, pero solo con los digamos mas potentes, tipo urban terror, sauerbraten, etc. por ejemplo el battle for wesnoth me va bien. 
> 
> gracias por la ayuda y por la acogida!!!

 

Soy un cero a la izquierda en juegos, pero el Wesnoth ese no usa aceleración 3D y los otros sí. Ya tienen por donde empezar a buscar: No funciona el mouse cuando usás acceleración 3D full screen o entendí todo mal?

Probá glxgears a ver que hace el puntero del mouse mientras el programa corre, y posteá la salida de glxinfo | grep direct

Salud!

----------

## khyoto

cambiar el xorg.conf no sirve de nada, de hecho, me dio problemas para ejecutar las X despues. cuando corre el  glxgears el raton va normal  y la salida de glxinfo | grep direct es:

khyoto@localhost ~ $ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

por lo que todo normal. la verdad es que es bastante raro, porque ademas busco en google y parece que a nadie le habia pasado eso antes...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> hola!!
> 
> no me va el raton usb en los juegos. lo que ocurre es que se queda en la esquina inferior derecha y cada vez que intento moverlo vuelve a la esquina. soy un poco novato en temas de informatica (vamos, que estudio derecho...), asi q perdonad si es algo tonto.
> 
> thx!!!

 

Si el juego necesita recursos que el ordenador no tiene puede repercutir en el ratón (creo)

Si puedes hacerlo corre el juego y ejecuta top a ver como vas de CPU, si no te deja hacerlo en el escritorio pulsa control+F1 sin cerrar el juego y corre top desde ahí.

----------

